# Best Recordings of Each Sibelius Symphony?



## 20centrfuge

Let's discuss outstanding recordings of each individual Sibelius symphony. What are your favorites?


For me:

Symphony No.2
Bernstein/NY

Symphony No. 4
Ashkenazy/Philharmonia

Symphony No. 5
Salonen/Philharmonia
Bernstein/NY


----------



## Knorf

"Best" is hopeless with so many superb choices. Forget that. But I can shortlist one or two favorites.

No. 1. 

Karajan, Berlin, EMI
Saraste, Finnish Radio, Sony

No. 2.

Bernstein, NYPO, Sony/CBS
Järvi, Gothenburg, BIS

No. 3.

Kamu, Helsinki, DG
Kamu, Lahti Sinfonia, BIS
Berglund, COE, Finlandia

No. 4

Karajan, Berlin, DG or EMI your pick

No. 5

Bernstein, NYPO, Sony/CBS
Karajan, Berlin, DG or EMI
Berglund, COE, Finlandia

No. 6

Karajan, Berlin, EMI

No. 7

Kamu, Lahti Sinfonia, BIS
Karajan, Berlin, DG


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Symph.no.2 - Boston Symphony/Colin Davis. He isn't a consistent favourite of mine but I've always loved this performance.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

No. 1: Stokowski (historical), Berglund/Bournemouth
No. 2: Barbirolli/RPO, Rozhdostvensky
No. 3: Gibson
No. 4: Bernstein/NY, Vanska/Lahti
No. 5: Bernstein/NY, Segerstam/Helsinki (the hit of his cycle)
No. 6: Collins (historical), Gibson
No. 7: Koussevitsky (historical), Stokowski (historical), Rozhdostvensky

Two Sibelians that I just don’t care much for are Beecham and Karajan.


----------



## Heck148

#1 - Bernstein/NYPO, Stokowski is good, too
#2 - Monteux/LSO, some other great ones: Blomstedt/SFSO, Stokowski/NBC, Toscanini/NBC
#3 - Bernstein/NYPO, Maazel/VPO
#4 - Bernstein/NYPO, Toscanini/NBC, Maazel/VPO
#5 - Bernstein/NYPO - unmatched 
#6 - ?? Bernstein I guess, I've never connected with this work
#7 - Bernstein/NYPO, Rozh'sky/USSR is really good as well.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Here’s my list. If you’ve never heard Beecham’s No 2, do yourself a favor and track it down.

1 - Kajanus, Collins

2 - Beecham, Hannikainen, Kajanus, Barbirolli 

3 - Kajanus, Collins

4 - Beecham, Ormandy, Karajan/DG

5 - Bernstein/NYPO, Kajanus, Hannikainen, Ormandy, Rattle

6 - Beecham, Schnéevoigt, Karajan/EMI, Karajan/DG

7 - Koussevitzky, Beecham, Collins


----------



## Coach G

Best Recordings of Each Sibelius Symphony?

On the whole I like the set by Gennady Rozhdestvensky and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra.

Bernstein's did all seven for Columbia with the New York Philharmonic, and it is good enough, but the recordings Bernstein made of just 1, 2, 5 & 7 for DG with the Vienna Philharmonic are stunning in the power and majesty. Sometimes I load the Bernstein/Vienna/DG recs with Karajan's Berlin/DG rec of Sibelius 4 & 6, plus the VC by Karajan w/Christian Ferras.

Another great set is Ashkanazy w/Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Reducing my above list to top choices in decent sound:

*Nos. 1 & 7 - Anthony Collins/LSO*










*
No. 2 - Tauno Hannikainen/Sinfonia of London*










*No. 3 - Anthony Collins/LSO*










*Nos. 4 & 6 - Karajan/BPO*










*No. 5 - Bernstein/NYPO*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Let’s see

1st - Rouvali/Gothenburg SO (Alpha)
2nd - Vänskä/Minnesota (BIS)
3rd - Segerstam/Helsinki PO (Ondine)
4th - Karajan/Berliners (DG)
5th - Karajan/Berliners (DG)
6th - Vänskä/Lahti SO (BIS)
7th - Berglund/Bournemouth SO (Warner)


----------



## The3Bs

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Reducing my above list to top choices in decent sound:
> 
> *Nos. 1 & 7 - Anthony Collins/LSO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> No. 2 - Tauno Hannikainen/Sinfonia of London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No. 3 - Anthony Collins/LSO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos. 4 & 6 - Karajan/BPO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No. 5 - Bernstein/NYPO*


I have the Collins set on Beulah... One of the first complete symphonies cycles I acquired ever....
It is very strong overall...
It is very difficult to chose best's as they somewhat change with time....

I would not say I have favorites for most of the symphonies apart from the 2nd... where I like very much Szell with the Concertgebouw.

For the rest ... there are too many to list...


----------



## Merl

Jeez this is a tough one. I may need some time to think about it.


----------



## janxharris

His 7th - Leif Segerstam DNO.

This is good too (live performance rather than a studio recording) Daniel Harding - Mahler Chamber ORchestra.


----------



## aioriacont

loving this topic, since i was actually thinking on starting to know Sibelius through his symphonies


----------



## janxharris

aioriacont said:


> loving this topic, since i was actually thinking on starting to know Sibelius through his symphonies


Sibelius does have a unique voice and language, especially as he matured - so he's not for everyone but if you do connect it can be very specially indeed. I always think the Fifth Symphony is a good way in - love this performance by Hugh Wolff and the Frankfurt Radio Symphony:


----------



## larold

I don't listen to the three most popular any longer. Of the others ...

No. 3 -- Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic (1963) and/or Kamu, Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra

No. 4 -- Ormany, Philadelphia Orchestra (1954 recording on High Definition Tape Transfers)

No. 6 -- Segerstam, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra (2007)

No. 7 -- Mravinsky (1965) or Ashkenazy and Philharmonia Orchestra (1983) on a recording with Tapiola which acts a like-minded encore.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

#1--Stokowski/National Philharmonic

#2--Szell/Cleveland Orchestra (recorded live, 1970, in Tokyo)

#3--Kamu/Finnish Radio SO

#4--Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic

#5--Bernstein/NY Philharmonic

#6--Sanderling/Berlin Symphony

#7--Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic

Favorite set--Collins/London Symphony (mono)


----------



## Granate

No.1 & No.7: Barbirolli Hallé Orchestra
No.2 & No.3: Davis London Symphony Orchestra RCA
No.4: Inkinen New Zealand
No.5: N. Järvi Gothemburg BIS
No.6: Karajan BPO Warner Classics


----------



## perdido34

#2
Szell/Concertgebouw
Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic
Szell/Cleveland

#4
Maazel/Vienna

#5
Bernstein

#7
Maazel/Vienna
Szell/Cleveland (if you can find this live performance)
Maazel/Vienna


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Jeez this is a tough one. I may need some time to think about it.


I will also like to ponder what is a rather difficult question...….but I will repeat a point I have made on a number of occasions...

Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O-recording of both the 3rd and 5th is my own personal favourite with regard to both symphonies.
In relation to the 3rd it has already been mentioned. But I would also add the 5th.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Quite impossible to choose, but here goes! (based on the ones I _like_, not claiming they are the _best_)

This evening's list (later tonight I'll change my mind).

1. Rouvali - Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra (Alpha Classics)
2. Barbirolli - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Testamant)
3. Collins - LSO (Decca)
4. Karajan - BPO (EMI)
5. Segerstam - Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (Ondine)
6. Petri Sakari - Iceland Symphony Orchestra (Naxos) 
7 Karajan - Philharmonia Orchestra 1955 (Praga Digitals)

I have 20 complete cycles on the shelf, but only 3 of my choices are from complete cycles (Collins, Segerstam & Sakari).

My favourite overall cycle is Ashkenazy, Philharmonia (Decca). I was fortunate enough to see Vlad and The Philharmonia for a few Sibelius concerts in recent years.

Looking over the lists, the number of excellent available recordings is staggering.

For me, 1-4 on my list are pretty much no-brainers. 5-7 requires much more reflection on my part, and I suspect I'll choose at least one differently, next week.


----------



## The3Bs

Brahmsian Colors said:


> #1--Stokowski/National Philharmonic
> 
> #2--Kamu/Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> #3--Kamu/Finnish Radio SO
> 
> #4--Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> #5--Bernstein/NY Philharmonic
> 
> #6--Sanderling/Berlin Symphony
> 
> #7--Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> Favorite set--Collins/London Symphony (mono)


:tiphat:
Collins is my only complete set!!!!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The3Bs said:


> :tiphat:
> Collins is my only complete set!!!!


*Though I listed the Collins set separately, the fact is I consider virtually all of his performances to be of equal or better measure than each of my individual favorites above.


----------



## dhibbard

I like the Finlandia issue of Saraste, Finnish Radio SO recorded live in St Petersburg.... you can feel the excitement.


----------



## JAS

Interesting to see how little consensus there seems to be on this one.


----------



## chill782002

OK, I'm going to provide two lists, one "historical" (mono) and one "modern" (stereo), although even these are all analogue recordings. Both lists are based on my view of the quality of the performance and are just my opinion, others may disagree.

"Historical"

Symphony No 1 - Robert Kajanus / London Symphony Orchestra / 1930

Symphony No 2 - Basil Cameron / London Philharmonic Orchestra / 1947

Symphony No 3 - Robert Kajanus / London Symphony Orchestra / 1932

Symphony No 4 - Artur Rodzinski / New York Philharmonic Orchestra / 1946

Symphony No 5 - Eugene Ormandy / Philadelphia Orchestra / 1954

Symphony No 6 - Georg Schneevoigt / Finnish National Orchestra / 1934

Symphony No 7 - Serge Koussevitzky / BBC Symphony Orchestra / 1933


"Modern"

Symphony No 1 - Sir John Barbirolli / Halle Orchestra / 1957

Symphony No 2 - Sir John Barbirolli / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / 1962

Symphony No 3 - Okko Kamu / Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra / 1973

Symphony No 4 - Lorin Maazel / Wiener Philharmoniker / 1968

Symphony No 5 - Sir Alexander Gibson / London Symphony Orchestra / 1959

Symphony No 6 - Paavo Berglund / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / 1973

Symphony No 7 - Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / 1965


----------



## Enthusiast

There is no shortage of good Sibelius recordings. I think I probably reject a good few simply because they don't tell me much that I hadn't already gleaned from other recordings that I happened to hear earlier. Then there are a few recordings that are a bit more distinctive. Bernstein (both), Karajan, Maazel, Barbirolli, Vanska, Davis and Rozhdestvensky have all produced recordings that are distinctive and great. Segerstam is also very interesting and great with the sounds ... but for me he often pays too little attention to the narrative thrust.

This list is off the top of my head and I'm sure I am forgetting some good ones.

1 - Vanska (Lahti), Bernstein (NYPO), Rozhdestvensky.
2 - The live Beecham (BBC) is one of those really edge of the seat performances that conductors used to go in for and if for me the best of many similar competing recordings by others. Monteux is also very good. Bernstein (both), Karajan.
3 - Rozdhstvensky and Vanska (Minnesota) top all the others that I know for me.
4 - Maazel (Vienna), Karajan, Vanska (Minnesota)
5 - Too many to list! Barbirolli is good (despite some scrappy playing), Vanska (Lahti) has recorded an earlier version as well as the usual one and the differences make this is a must for me, Karajan and Bernstein (both) are well worth hearing
6 - Rozdhstvensky and Vanska (Minnesota) 
7 - I love Barbirolli in this and Vanska (both). Also Karajan and Bernstein among many others.


----------



## Knorf

chill782002 said:


> OK, I'm going to provide two lists, one "historical" (mono) and one "modern" (stereo), although even these are all analogue recordings. Both lists are based on my view of the quality of the performance and are just my opinion, others may disagree.
> ...
> Symphony No 7 - Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / 1965


I like your lists. I agree that we're extremely fortunate to have so many compelling choices!

This 7th with Mravinsky, though...oy veh..."Compelling" doesn't even come close. I don't personally recommend it in general, because it is so wild, and the trombone solos (with mega-vibrato[SUP]tm[/SUP]) SO over the top. But it is absolutely worth a listen!


----------



## Heck148

Knorf said:


> I like your lists. I agree that we're extremely fortunate to have so many compelling choices!
> 
> This 7th with Mravinsky, though...oy veh..."Compelling" doesn't even come close. I don't personally recommend it in general, because it is so wild, and the trombone solos (with mega-vibrato[SUP]tm[/SUP]) SO over the top. But it is absolutely worth a listen!


For wild trombone solos - the Rozh'sky/USSR recording takes the cake!! Even crazier than Mravinsky....the guy is absolutely blowing his *ss off...huge vibrato, really edgy and blatty. Strangely enough tho, it is rather effective, albeit unique!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Heck148 said:


> For wild trombone solos - the Rozh'sky/USSR recording takes the cake!! Even crazier than Mravinsky....the guy is absolutely blowing his *ss off...huge vibrato, really edgy and blatty. Strangely enough tho, it is rather effective, albeit unique!!


The Rozhdostvensky is my favorite stereo 7th. It sounds like a living, breathing, raw force of nature. Bernstein/NY comes close though...


----------



## Enthusiast

JAS said:


> Interesting to see how little consensus there seems to be on this one.


We might all have different favourites. But I wonder how many of those favourites people would reject. I don't see many in the various choices (I have heard most of them) that I would not rate as very worthwhile. So I would not disturb any consensus (= acceptable to all if not ideal) that might be there. I don't see any major duds in the lists. Perhaps my strongest disagreement is with the choice of Segerstam (for reasons given in my earlier post) but I do hear why some rate them so highly.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Enthusiast said:


> 2 - The live Beecham (BBC) is one of those really edge of the seat performances that conductors used to go in for and if for me the best of many similar competing recordings by others.


My favorite Sibelius symphony recording alongside Bernstein's NYPO 5th


----------



## JAS

Enthusiast said:


> We might all have different favourites. But I wonder how many of those favourites people would reject. I don't see many in the various choices (I have heard most of them) that I would not rate as very worthwhile. So I would not disturb any consensus (= acceptable to all if not ideal) that might be there. I don't see any major duds in the lists. Perhaps my strongest disagreement is with the choice of Segerstam (for reasons given in my earlier post) but I do hear why some rate them so highly.


That is basically what I mean. Often, there is something of a consensus around one or two top picks, and a set of also-rans. That seems not to be the case here. That suggests that the competition is unusually strong. (I wonder what, if anything, that might say about Sibelius' music.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tough one. I heard a live perf of #1 recently from a local semi-pro orchestra and it was outstanding.
Recordings: Vaska/Lahti for 4 and 5; Inkinen/New Zealand SO for 6 and 7. But Collins/LSO for the whole cycle despite the antique sound.

I would welcome suggestions for #3. It's a deceptive little piece, much more to it than initially apparent.


----------



## Heck148

Pat Fairlea said:


> I would welcome suggestions for #3. It's a deceptive little piece, much more to it than initially apparent.


For #3 - a really neat piece - Maazel/VPO is good, but 1st place goes to Bernstein/NYPO...he ties it together so well, and NYPO sounds great.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Gibson's performances on Chandos with the Royal Scottish Orchestra need to get more attention! They are absolutely _blazing_ hot with one of the most powerful brass sections I've ever heard - almost as good as the famous Chicago brass! His 3rd, 5th, and 7th are absolutely dynamite. For those used to smoother-sounding performances these are real ear-openers.


----------



## Heck148

Allegro Con Brio said:


> The Rozhdostvensky is my favorite stereo 7th. It sounds like a living, breathing, raw force of nature. Bernstein/NY comes close though...


Rozh'sky/USSR is very good, my favorite after Bernstein/NYPO....NY had such a great sound for Sibelius - big, husky strings, full-throated woodwinds, powerful brass...the trombone solos (Ed Herman) are done superbly, and the long, soaring horn crescendi are quite thrilling...Lenny produced a great #7.


----------



## vincula

The3Bs said:


> I would not say I have favorites for most of the symphonies apart from the 2nd... where I like very much Szell with the Concertgebouw.
> 
> For the rest ... there are too many to list...


My sentiments exactly. In passing, I've got a Philips cd with that exceptional Szell/Sibelius no.2 coupled with his Beethoven no.5, which I don't like. Otherwise, I got the Berglund/Bournemouth SO complete cycle -a solid one- and a few scattered versions here and there (Bernstein, Rosbaud, Karajan...)

I used to listen more to Sibelius in the past. I seem to have lost some connection with his works lately, conductors and orchestras notwithstanding.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

JAS said:


> That is basically what I mean. Often, there is something of a consensus around one or two top picks, and a set of also-rans. That seems not to be the case here. That suggests that the competition is unusually strong. (I wonder what, if anything, that might say about Sibelius' music.)


It is an interesting question. It seems to me that conductors who get the idiom right tend to do well with most Sibelius symphonies. In a way I think that means the they don't yield the interpretive possibilities of, say, the symphonies of Beethoven and Mahler which might mean (???) that they are lesser works. It was the reason I went with the more distinctive ones, often not choosing the perfectly good ones that many others had chosen.


----------



## Enthusiast

Pat Fairlea said:


> Tough one. I heard a live perf of #1 recently from a local semi-pro orchestra and it was outstanding.
> Recordings: Vaska/Lahti for 4 and 5; Inkinen/New Zealand SO for 6 and 7. But Collins/LSO for the whole cycle despite the antique sound.
> 
> I would welcome suggestions for #3. It's a deceptive little piece, much more to it than initially apparent.


I probably already said it but I find Rozhdestvensky and the quite new Vanska/Minnesota to be enormously successful with the third.


----------



## Knorf

I think I'm changing my favorites for No. 1. Or at least adding one. I listened recently to the Berglund/COE Sibelius 1, and it is a cracking performance. I don't know why my memory was that it was less of a highlight than others in that set. Or I changed my mind? Either way, it's great.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Enthusiast said:


> I probably already said it but I find Rozhdestvensky and the quite new Vanska/Minnesota to be enormously successful with the third.


Thanks. I'll look those out. I think the 3rd deserves more attention than it gets, overshadowed by the Late Romantic drama of the 2nd and the enigmatic darkness of the 4th.


----------



## Knorf

Pat Fairlea said:


> Thanks. I'll look those out. I think the 3rd deserves more attention than it gets, overshadowed by the Late Romantic drama of the 2nd and the enigmatic darkness of the 4th.


Agreed. The Third is awesome, definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Merl

I couldn't decide on favourites of each symphony so here's the last recording of each symphony I listened to....

1 - Berglund / Bournemouth
2 - Mackerras / LSO
3 - Berglund / COE
4 - Storgards / BBC
5 - Karajan / BPO 
6 - Blomstedt / SFSO
7 - Oramo / CBSO


----------



## SONDEK

After listening to many solid performances of Sibelius Symphony No. 1, this is my new (not so new, as it happens...) reference.

This MAAZEL/VPO version really delivers... Talk about exhilarating!!!

Based upon this reading, I'm starting to feel that this version of Sibelius No. 1 surpasses my previous favourite 1st Symphony - Brahms Symphony No. 1.









The following is a VERY enjoyable *REEL-TO-REEL* version, made available on YouTube. I just can't stop playing it.






My other favourite Sibelius outing is the 2nd Symphony. Here, I feel Ashkenazy and the Bostonians are the pick of what I have heard.


----------



## FrankinUsa

I’ve never been a big fan of Sym1 so I have no opinion. 
Sym2. Szell Concertgebuow but I prefer the Tokyo recording. There is a straight line of direction culminating in a powerful ending as it should. Most recordings kid the last couple of decades ends in a wimpy way. 
Sym3. No favorite 
Sym 4,5,6,7. Karajan/BPO/DG.

What I don’t understand is the frequent mention of Anthony Collins/LSO/ originally Decca but I got the set from Beulah record. My opinion. Simply dreadful. I actually threw out the CDs. 
I am going to bring up the issue of British bias. By any chance,are those who liked Collins happened to be in the UK.


----------



## Waehnen

This is an impossible one! So many great ones. So I will start from the top of my hat based on my memory without thinking too much on it. And will maybe return later with a thoroughly thought out list.

Symphony no. 1
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg / DG

Symphony no. 2
Ashkenazy / Philharmonia 

Symphony no. 3
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg / DG

Symphony no. 4
Karajan / Berliner / DG

Symphony no. 5
Bernstein / Wiener Philharmoniker / DG 

Symphony no. 6
Berglund / Bournemouth

Symphony no. 7
Karajan / Berliner / DG


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

FrankinUsa said:


> I’ve never been a big fan of Sym1 so I have no opinion.
> Sym2. Szell Concertgebuow but I prefer the Tokyo recording. There is a straight line of direction culminating in a powerful ending as it should. Most recordings kid the last couple of decades ends in a wimpy way.
> Sym3. No favorite
> Sym 4,5,6,7. Karajan/BPO/DG.
> 
> What I don’t understand is the frequent mention of Anthony Collins/LSO/ originally Decca but I got the set from Beulah record. My opinion. Simply dreadful. I actually threw out the CDs.
> I am going to bring up the issue of British bias. By any chance,are those who liked Collins happened to be in the UK.


What a coincidence. Hurwitz also hates the Collins. I think that is another example of how he is blind to the spirit of the music and focuses only on clinical details.

For example, I think the Collins 1st is the most exciting, engaging I have heard. I could care less about Hurwitz's persnickity carping about imperfect sound or intonation. I am from Texas, by the way, but I definitely do not subscribe to the American way (Toscanini, Reiner, Szell, Solti) of cold perfection. Give me heart and an understanding of the reason behind the music.


----------



## Heck148

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I definitely do not subscribe to the American way (Toscanini, Reiner, Szell, Solti) of cold perfection.


Haha, BH....the "American" way?? Toscanini?? Reiner?? I still don't see how anyone can regard Toscanini, Reiner or Solti as "cold"....incomprehensible to me...
Szell [??] maybe....he can be kind of buttoned down at times....at other times he really lets it rip...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kullervo: Berglund/BSO Lemminkaïnen: Paavo Järvi 1. Maazel/VPO 2. Barbirolli /RPO 3. Kamu/Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra 4. Sanderling/BSO 5. Vanska \ Lahti SO 6. Karajan/BPO 7. Segerstam/ HSO

I have a number of sets on cd and the numerous others on my streaming playlists. I have used a different conductor each choice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'll take a stab at this and I'm excluding _Kullervo_ and _Lemminkäinen Suite_:

No. 1 - Bernstein/New York PO (Columbia/Sony)
No. 2 - Barbirolli/Royal PO (Chesky)
No. 3 - Segerstam/Helsinki PO (Ondine)
No. 4 - Karajan/Berliner (DG)
No. 5 - Berglund/Bournemouth (EMI - Warner)
No. 6 - Vänskä/Lahti SO (BIS)
No. 7 - Barbirolli/Hallé (EMI - Warner)


----------

